# cannot get headset to work with PS3



## Sensfan11_15

as the title stated, my headset does not work. 

basic info:

-connection type is NAT 2
-2 different logitech headsets
-wireless connection
-linksys router
-can hear people through TV when headset is NOT plugged in
-cannot hear anything, be it through TV or headset when it IS plugged in
-PS3 reads headset on the accessory settings menu
-input and output devices set to "logitech USB headset"
-my volume on the headset is all the way up
-when i talk the chat indicator lights up, however i cannot hear others unless the headset is not plugged in


at this point im pretty much thinking that either:
A. both logitech headsets are broken
or
B. i need to get a new router or use a wired connection

this has been a problem for me for quite some time. i am getting a blue tooth headset soon, so when i do that i can see for sure if it is my router or my headsets. plus, my router has been acting up as of late, however i just purchased this router back in May, so i dont know why it would crap out like this.

thanks in advance.


also, my linksys router is a wireless-G, 2.4 GHz, model no. WRT54G V8


----------



## Van Hel Singh

I'm not too familiar with PS3s but is NAT 2 moderate, open or closed?
Have you tried plugging one of the headsets into another controller or using them at someone elses house/PS3? Can you send messages? Can people hear you, because apparently your chat indicator says so.


----------



## Sensfan11_15

people probably can hear me, but it doesnt matter because as long as my headset is plugged in, i cannot hear them. the PS3 headsets dont plug into the controller, but plug into one of the USB ports - and i have tried using different ports. and i dont know where it says if NAT 2 is open or closed (if it even does on the PS3).


----------



## Van Hel Singh

is it possible that there are child restrictions preventing you? Stupid idea i know, but it's worth a try i guess. Though i suggest that you try using your headphones on someone elses PS3.


----------



## Sensfan11_15

well there are no child restrictions set up on the PS3, so unless the router comes pre-set with child restrictions activated, thats a negative.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

The best thing to do is highlight the problem. You have to check to see if your mic is working by trying it on another network/PS3. Alternatively, you could borrow a friends working mic and check to see if that works on your network/PS3. If your mic works on someone elses network/PS3 then you know that its your network/PS3 that is playing up. However, if your mic doesn't work on theirs then it is your mic which has a problem. However, I think it is best to assume that it is your network or PS3 that has the problem since neither of your two mics work. What router do you have?


----------



## Sensfan11_15

Linksys router 
wireless-G
2.4 GHz
model no. WRT54G V8

im pretty sure it's my router. do you think it is defective or if it is just the model type? 
what router would you recommend?


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Well I haven't heard about any problems with PS3 and the WRT54G V8 model. I think that it could be a NAT problem. I'm not too familiar with networks so i'll try to get a network mod to check this thread. It would be best to try some suggested methods out before thinking about replacing your router.


----------



## Sensfan11_15

could it have anything to do with the fact that on my internet settings for my PS3 it says that UPnP is "unavailable"?


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Yeah most likely. UPnP is universal plug and play or something. It's stopping your PS3 from fully communicating to other people. For example, I think NAT 3 can only communicate with NAT 1. NAT 2 can communicate with NAT 2 and NAT 1. NAT 1 can communicate with NAT 2 and NAT 3. I think the minimum requirements for online play is NAT 2. UPnP allows for a NAT 1. However, i'm not sure if this is entirely true as I have an Xbox 360 and NAT1= Open, NAT= Moderate and NAT3= Closed. I'm just hoping the same applies. This means you may have to open some ports on your router or enable UPnP.


----------



## Sensfan11_15

well i enabled it but it comes up as "unavailable", so what ports do i open?


also, last night i tried setting output to the TV and left my mic in one more time. that actually worked. so now at least it is partially fixed.


----------



## johnwill

The advice is correct, enable uPnP in the router configuration.


----------



## ZackyHoomar

im having the same problem, i enabled UPnP on my router and PS3 and my headset still won't work. I have a 2Wire Gateway router


----------

